# emerge bash-2.05b-r4

## Darkn3ss

facendo un emerge -pv world,mi sono accorto dell'esistenza di una nuova relase della bash,fatto il solito emerge world,ma arrivato alla bash comincia il configure,compila qualcosa,poi ricomincia il configure,e così via all'infinito. Ho provato anche ad emergere la bash singolarmente ma niente,ho eliminato l' .ebuild della bash e riscaricato,stesso risultato.

Non so proprio cosa possa essere successo.   :Sad: 

Ciao a tutti

----------

## bsolar

Dovresti postare un bel pezzo dell'output (idealmente tutto ma non credo sia fattibile a meno che non puoi postare un link al file).

----------

## Darkn3ss

eh come faccio,non faccio neanche in tempo a copiare quello che dice  :Smile: 

cmq è il solito configure,che sembra continurare all'infinito ... booooh

----------

## bsolar

 *Darkn3ss wrote:*   

> eh come faccio,non faccio neanche in tempo a copiare quello che dice 
> 
> cmq è il solito configure,che sembra continurare all'infinito ... booooh

 

Gia ma se continua all'infinito penso voglia dire ricominci dopo un po' almeno spero...

Prova a salvare l'output in un file con 'tee', spedire un bugreport e allegarlo lì, quindi postare qui il link, aprendo due fronti...  :Cool: 

----------

## Darkn3ss

allora ... ho rediretto l'output su un file.

questo è il risultato di emrge bash,o emerge -u bash

questo è il file

 bash.txt 

(meglio scaricarlo che vederlo direttamente sul broswer altrimenti non va a capo nei punti giusti,almeno penso  :Smile:  )

----------

